# 3 year old thread worms?



## coz

My 3 year old boy started go get a itchy bum monday night and last night it got worse i cant seem to see anything but last night he was very upset and in alot of discomfot with it, my partner took him to the doctors today and he said cos he cant see anything he wouldnt give him anything but by 5pm he was itching more and more again. I popped in the chemist on the way homw from work and they gave me a tablet which i have given him for worms. Has anyone else experienced this if so what was the symptoms and how long after taking the tablet did it go? or could it be something else? :wacko: x


----------



## coz

Hes getting worse again tonight and the dr gave me some medicine aswell and my partner just incase, still not sure if ive seen worms. If anyone else has had this can you tell me did ur toddler sit on the loo alot?


----------



## Ellie130891

we had them it was awful itching and i found one when i wiped mine also

the meds were horrible for us the baby and i had to take liquid stuff made me gag. then its 6 weeks of intense cleaning


very hard as ours came from OHs daughter whos mothers house is a disgrace


tbh i think me and the baby still have them weve taken meds 3 times and not shifting because OHs ex wont clean her house :(


----------



## coz

oh dear, well today my oh finally saw them in out little ones poo, apparantly its going round the school at the moment:wacko: ive been been through a bottle of disinfectant in 2 days i cant stop cleaning ansd i was allready clean freak before LOL. Its been 4 days since he took the tablet and didnt think they would still be there but hes not in pain with it any more xxx


----------



## NuKe

i get threadworms every once in a while. i have no clue why because my house is very clean. i can only assume its from biting my nails :blush: i take a little pill and it's usually gone in 24 hours. you will see the worms keep coming out in the poo, but they will be dead (before taking the pill you can see them wiggling) hope he feels better soon! it's truly uncomfortable!


----------



## coz

Thanks i think i may of caught it off him too:growlmad: we took the medicine on wednesday and i still feel a little itching =( but im sure the dr said it can take up to 14 days :wacko: but im just glad my little boy isnt in incomfortable with it, i think he may of caught it from preschool as im such a clean freak and dont bite my nails either xxx


----------



## Kiki1993

Hey im not a parent but on placement in a nursery and the advice we give parents when they ask is that worm can be very easily spread so best treat the whole family, wash all bed sheets and clothes he has worn, cut his nails very short as the eggs go under the nails and by touching things it spreads and if he puts hands in his mouth it can upset his tummy and shower regularly :thumbup: hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## Elski

With a lot of threadworm meds, you have to repeat the treatment (the whole family) again 2 weeks after the first lot, to kill any extra worms which may have hatched from dormant eggs so check your advice sheet with the meds to see if you guys will need to do this.

Also, boil wash all bed sheets/pyjamas etc and hoover any carpets really well x


----------



## Frankie

If you suspect them again in the future put a good dollop of vaseline on your bum before bed and they will stick to that when they come out over night x


----------



## coz

Kiki1993 said:


> Hey im not a parent but on placement in a nursery and the advice we give parents when they ask is that worm can be very easily spread so best treat the whole family, wash all bed sheets and clothes he has worn, cut his nails very short as the eggs go under the nails and by touching things it spreads and if he puts hands in his mouth it can upset his tummy and shower regularly :thumbup: hope this helps :hugs:

Hiya Thanks, i read this online so wev been having baths twice a day now and ive been washing and cleaning everything every day, its day 4 and im fed up of non stop cleaning, i allready have ocd LOL xxx


----------



## coz

Elski said:


> With a lot of threadworm meds, you have to repeat the treatment (the whole family) again 2 weeks after the first lot, to kill any extra worms which may have hatched from dormant eggs so check your advice sheet with the meds to see if you guys will need to do this.
> 
> Also, boil wash all bed sheets/pyjamas etc and hoover any carpets really well x

Thanks yes we have to repeat the meds 2 weeks after and wev all had the meds, i just feel like its such a horrible thing to have i cant stop cleaning:cry: xx


----------



## punk_pig

When I had them as a child my whole family took the meds and my mum washed all the sheets and towels really hot. She didn't do any other specific cleaning and we never got a recurrence thankfully!


----------



## summer rain

threadworms are very common in young kids and the eggs can live for ages on certain surfaces such as doorhandles, my boys often get them a few days after we go to the local park (which we only go to every few months), short of taking cleaning wipes with me and banning all other kids from the park while my kids play there-there isn't much else we can do. Just like headlice; its a myth that threadworms only occur in dirty homes or in people who don't observe scrupulous hygeine. Usually for us hygeine measures do get rid of them but a few months later they have got them again. xx


----------

